# Interest Check: DnD Campaign, Chat-Based, Bi-Weekly, Start time TBD



## Blue_Jay (Sep 24, 2017)

*(TLDR)* Just to summarize: I intend to run a freeform DnD game with furries that will be conducted in chat (text-based, no voice) every two weeks, possibly on Friday evenings EST, depending on everyone’s schedule. I have a few people interested but I need a couple more players. Scenarios might also be simultaneously conducted on a message board between chat sessions if necessary. Rating is PG-13. There is heavy emphasis on story-telling. DnD knowledge isn’t necessary, but lots of reading will be involved. Scenarios would involve adventurers risking life and limb for conquest and loot, ranging from light-hearted comedy to suspense and terror. Not sure when I will start the game yet (hopefully before mid-October). PM me or post here if you are interested or want more info.

Long post incoming:

Good day! May name is Jay, and I’m hoping to start up a medieval fantasy roleplaying campaign sometime soon. I need a few more players, so I was wondering if anyone here would be interested in this sort of game. I’ve done a one-shot of this sort a while ago, just to see if it was feasible for me to run it in a timely manner. Although we never finished the game, I came out of it with a feeling that the players really enjoyed themselves and that I accomplished a lot. So I’d like to give it another shot, only this time I would try to make it longer term and build up to a grander, more epic story.

I’m planning on running a series of contiguous scenarios, involving the stories and adventures of a cast of anthropomorphic heroes and villains, set in a world of kingdoms and legends. It will basically be a freeform Dungeons and Dragons campaign (where most of the population is animal people and much of the wildlife is dinosaurs and modern-day cattle). I will be using the Dungeons and Dragons (5th Edition) ruleset for this game, but I would not ask that players learn DnD or be familiar with it. To be honest, I don’t mind building character sheets for players, offering suggestions on actions and rolling dice for them; that sort of thing is exceedingly easy and fun for me to do and I don’t plan on referencing the rules all that much anyway (except in cases where it could mean life or death for the player characters). If it’s preferred, players will never have to look at stat blocks. What matters most to me is that players actively participate in group storytelling and develop their characters; which means that regardless of who rolls the die I would frequently engage the player and have them make meaningful decisions on behalf of their characters. That said, for those of you who ARE familiar with DnD and would like to know the logistical details as they pertain to the game I want to run, refer to the section labeled Game Statistics and Rules. That section isn’t required reading and you may ignore it if you’d like.

In this game, players will take on the role of “adventurers”; brave individuals who set out on daunting journeys and risk their lives for conquest, fame, and fortune. I have a more detailed synopsis of what the adventurers will be up to but I’ll save that for later (it’s very long). Players will be expected to develop concepts for their characters; which are basically brief outlines of who and what their characters are, and what motivates them. If they’d like they can also develop their character’s background (which I would highly encourage but not enforce). I will work with each player to help them with their characters, but I also expect for players to read a (possibly lengthy) synopsis about the world setting to better understand how their character will fit in the world. I know a lot of role-players are adverse to reading giant walls of text but it is exceedingly important to me that players know what is going on, and the best way that I can convey that information is through giant paragraphs. So, prospective players are forewarned that to be a part of this campaign they would need to read lots of the stuff that I write.

The following paragraphs might give you a better idea of what the character building will entail. Players may choose from among the more predominate races in the setting: Canine, Feline, Rabbit, Bear, Rat, Boar, and Manling (which is basically a human). Each race has special advantages. For example, rabbits are small but they are extremely good artisans, and bears are huge and strong. Players would also have the option of choosing from a list of factions or organizations their characters would belong to; this isn’t required but I hope to have this play an integral role in character development. Finally, players would choose an architype; from among Warrior, Mystic, Scout, and Artisan. The architype designation hardly serves a functional purpose in the game. It’s more to help players frame in their mind the type of role/stereotype/philosophy their characters prescribe to. It’ll also help me to create their character sheet if that’s necessary. I deliberately made the architype names generic and open-ended, as they should be self-explanatory, but I’ll answer any questions about what they mean if y’all have any. (DnD veterans might notice that the Ranger class can technically be regarded as occupying all of those architypes simultaneously, but I’ll have you choose which one your character leans towards the most.)

I’m very ‘laxed about character concepts. So long as the concept reasonably fits within the world setting, chances are I will allow it. But in the cases where players would prefer races of the type not listed above, compromises might need to be made to facilitate that. For example, there is an entire nation of wizard foxes that are antagonists of the kingdom the scenario takes place in, so if you want to play a fox character then I’d allow it. But then I’d warn you that most guards might try to kill you on sight and most pirates might try to steal your loot. Also, avians in this world are evil celestial creatures, and bulls in this world are evil demonic creatures. If you want to play not-evil versions of these races then keep in mind that your character might face a lot of adversity. Also, unfortunately, elephants and mammoths are this game’s version of giants. They’re called behemoths and they are much too powerful for players to play, I can’t make an exception for that. I’ll also permit players to play non-combatants. If your character concept is that of a diplomat or scholar, more than likely you wouldn’t be on the front lines but you’d still be cut out for adventuring.

I’m not entirely sure when I’d like to start this campaign. The first step is to organize a group of players and set a time when we could all play together. Hopefully this thread will help with that. Once I get a better idea of who my players are and how feasible the schedule is, then I can start planning for specific times and putting together the rest of my materials. Right now we’re looking at Friday evenings EST. I am also considering extending some sessions onto the forums in between chat sessions. I’ve never done that sort of thing before so let me know if you have thoughts on that. The chat itself will most likely take place on a Discord server. If you are not familiar with it, it is super easy and a free resource. I may or may not use grids and tokens with this game. If I do, I might use a web app called roll20, which is also free. Most games I like to run using the “Theater of the Mind,” but there are some things that can only be conveyed using maps and grids and such. Let me know if you have any thoughts and questions on this as well.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 24, 2017)

*Game Statistics and Rules*

Player characters will start at level 3.
They also begin with 300 gp worth of resources and gear, but may only keep up to 30 gp when the game starts.
For now, ability points will be assigned using the standard array of 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, and 8. These don’t include racial bonuses. If we get enough experienced players, I may have players roll their stats.
Each race has an array of racial features specific to that race (which I’ve personally customized). I tried to make it as balanced as possible. Players may be given the option of substituting these features with those of the core races in the players handbook (so long as the exchange is reasonable).
I will allow rules from Unearthed Arcana and other supplements on a case-by-case basis. Generally I do not allow min-maxing or power gaming, as I feel it takes away from story-telling.
Characters heal naturally at a much slower rate that what is specified in the PHB. Typically they heal one 1 HP for every hit die they spend during a rest, and can add the result of rolled hit die only after healing kits are applied. I’ll be modifying the Fighter’s healing ability to reflect this. Health is not fully restored after a long rest, hit die is only restored at a rate of one per long rest.
The amount of EXP necessary to level up is double the amount specified in the PHB. There is also a soft level cap of 7. I don’t expect players to achieve this level anytime soon, but in case that happens the threshold for the next level would be doubled again.
Characters only gain EXP through completing quests and investing downtime in training.
Guns exist, but they count as a tool proficiency, not a weapon proficiency.
I’ll allow players to create multiple characters, but I prefer they keep it less than four.
A player may optionally retire a character to start a new one that has the same amount of EXP and half the amount of wealth (at least 300 gp). A character must still be alive and not involved in a quest in order to retire.
For the time being I am disallowing Evil characters. This is to better accommodate players that are new to tabletop games. If we get enough experienced players or if new players become more familiar, then I will reconsider this.
Spellcasters will be allowed to attempt to use scrolls containing spells that are beyond their original class capacity. Certain characters will be allowed to create scrolls.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 24, 2017)

As one of the people already signed up for this game, and a veteran of Jay's last campaign, I can vouch this will be well put together and have a compelling story behind it. Plus, new players will have all the help they need, so this is a great place to learn and get your feet wet in D&D.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm interested, but I only have a small amount of experience (GMd only two games, haven't been a player yet). is there a place to sign up?


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 24, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I'm interested, but I only have a small amount of experience (GMd only two games, haven't been a player yet). is there a place to sign up?


I don't mind that you have a small amount of experience. I only care that you are passionate about story telling!
There's no place to sign up yet. At some point I'm going to make a thread or chat room for people to discuss when they'll be available to play and what character's they'd like to play. Stay tuned. But I'll remember you, and I'll send you a note once a plan comes together. Right now I'm just trying to see if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 24, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> I don't mind that you have a small amount of experience. I only care that you are passionate about story telling!
> There's no place to sign up yet. At some point I'm going to make a thread or chat room for people to discuss when they'll be available to play and what character's they'd like to play. Stay tuned. But I'll remember you, and I'll send you a note once a plan comes together. Right now I'm just trying to see if anyone is interested. Thanks!


Kk. I can't wait!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 27, 2017)

So it's been several days and thus far only three people have expressed interest in my campaign. Which is fine, although it is admittedly a bit discouraging, as I was expecting more people to at least ask questions. But now I can make informed decisions as to how or whether I should proceed with this plan. Technically it is feasible for me to run a DnD game with only two or three players, but in my experience the ideal number of players is no more than 4 or 5, as that would yield an awesome amount of diversity and ideas.

So, the tentative plan right now is to keep this thread open for a few more days. I'm thinking maybe until Saturday evening EST. Those who are interested can post here or contact me via private message. After that, for those who replied, I will try to round the lot of you up or contact you individually, and we'll have a discussion: About the game and our expectations, and maybe we'll even come to a decision as to whether we should start this thing. I am really eager to answer any questions you might have, so feel free to ask. You aren't committing to anything by posting here or asking questions; that part comes later, so don't hold back.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 27, 2017)

If I wasn't already in four games, I would definitely join. Good luck with the campaign!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 27, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> If I wasn't already in four games, I would definitely join. Good luck with the campaign!


No worries. Thank you!


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 27, 2017)

Last campaign was great, can't wait for this one!


----------



## silveredgreen (Sep 27, 2017)

You still taking players? I didn't exactly have the best experience with my last DnD game but that one not only wasn't based around furries, but i also used a premade character that just didn't fit the game at all (and the dungeon master did a terrible job at keeping me up to speed anyway). I'd like to try as i'm sure this will be a much better experience.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 27, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> You still taking players? I didn't exactly have the best experience with my last DnD game but that one not only wasn't based around furries, but i also used a premade character that just didn't fit the game at all (and the dungeon master did a terrible job at keeping me up to speed anyway). I'd like to try as i'm sure this will be a much better experience.


Sure! I'm sorry you didn't have the best experience in your previous game. To be fair to the other DM I'm not sure if I can promise you a better experience. But I will try to let you play the character you want to play and have it fit in the game. The stories I create are mostly driven by my players, which some might say is too big a responsibility on their part. But even that aspect can be negotiated. My ultimate goal is for everyone to have fun. Thanks for expressing interest! Feel free to ask me questions about the game or me or whatever you want.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 28, 2017)

I recently got into Dnd. I played a few games of dnd with my friends and it was great fun. if you have room for another player i'd like to join.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 28, 2017)

Pogo said:


> I recently got into Dnd. I played a few games of dnd with my friends and it was great fun. if you have room for another player i'd like to join.


Sure, Pogo! The game I intend to run will be text only. There will be no voice, so it would be slower pace. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 28, 2017)

So, I think I'm wanna start publishing information regarding the details and lore of the game setting, both to have all in one location and to provide the info for those who want to read it. I have a space on roll20 to post in threads but I think I'd rather post it to some kind of wiki to make it easier to navigate and manage. Does anyone know if this is feasible? Like, are there any reliable and free wiki services? I want to limit my use of collaborative tools as much as possible too, but I don't know how that will go.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 28, 2017)

There's a tool which allows you to basically build your own D&D source book from scratch (same format, font, layout, and aesthetic). I'll try and dig that up for you some time today.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 28, 2017)

Jarren said:


> There's a tool which allows you to basically build your own D&D source book from scratch (same format, font, layout, and aesthetic). I'll try and dig that up for you some time today.


Thanks!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 28, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> So, I think I'm wanna start publishing information regarding the details and lore of the game setting, both to have all in one location and to provide the info for those who want to read it. I have a space on roll20 to post in threads but I think I'd rather post it to some kind of wiki to make it easier to navigate and manage. Does anyone know if this is feasible? Like, are there any reliable and free wiki services? I want to limit my use of collaborative tools as much as possible too, but I don't know how that will go.


Thats great im looking forward to it. regarding the game information, if its easier im not opposed to a reading a pdf file.


----------



## silveredgreen (Sep 28, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Sure! I'm sorry you didn't have the best experience in your previous game. To be fair to the other DM I'm not sure if I can promise you a better experience. But I will try to let you play the character you want to play and have it fit in the game. The stories I create are mostly driven by my players, which some might say is too big a responsibility on their part. But even that aspect can be negotiated. My ultimate goal is for everyone to have fun. Thanks for expressing interest! Feel free to ask me questions about the game or me or whatever you want.



I mean its cool, i'm using an entirely different character this time so i shouldn't have similar issues. This new one doesn't have a fleshed out backstory and lore that conflicts with the game like my last one did.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 30, 2017)

Still trying to figure out how to publish some of this info, but in the meantime: I just finished a few sketches and I'm supper exited about showing them off.
Below is a preliminary map of the world I'm building. I tend to go overboard with world building, so don't worry about remembering names. For the time being I plan on using a small portion of this map. I also have a version with a hex grid overlay to make it easier for players to determine distances. Not sure if travel will be a large part of the game yet, though.


The Kingdom of Midas - This will be the main setting of the campaign. It's that small region at the center of the map. Also known as the "Last Refuge," given that it is a neutral power in an ongoing war between the nations to its north and south. The land is a tapestry of sprawling farmlands, fields, and forests, and there aren't much in the way of threats to travelers save for your occasional bandit. Most of the population is composed of rabbits and canines. It the perfect starting point for would-be adventurers.
The Empire of Falor - This is probably the second largest nation in the world, composed of numerous provinces that have fallen to the empire in recent times. This expansive territory includes a lot of settlements and terrains. Most of the more prominent threats consists of bandits, but then you also have barbarians (who are raiders and savages, and are decidedly worse than bandits). It's hard to get lost in this land, given all the landmarks and relatively flat expanses. Falorians are typically felines (or Luxals, to distinguish them from their darker counterparts). There are also the various indigenous populations of those provinces that were recently taken over, who are typically not considered citizens of the empire.
The Republic of Arcadia - I will probably not have the players undertake quests here anytime soon, given that much of this desert land is teeming with hazards, to include giant monsters. But this place will be referenced a lot. Arcadia is a desert wasteland that is speckled with just a few pockets of civilization. No one travels here without months of preparation ahead of time. Massive sandstorms and giant sandworm's are actually the least of a traveler's worries. This also happens to the a nation of mystics, the settlements build around mage towers and protected by wards to protect from weather conditions and monsters. Almost all Arcadians are fox-people.

The Wastes - A frozen wasteland, teeming with monstrous creatures and the dreaded Whitefang clans.
Everwood - A forest that is said to stretch to the furthest reaches of the world. It is beautiful and home to the Ursa, the kindly sylvan tribe of bear-people. But the further one wanders in, the more likely they will encounter some of the most horrifying beasts ever imagined.
Swamplands - A giant swamp. Not much to say about this place. It is suspected that most boar-tribes make this place their home.
Sapphire Isles - Most trade from the continent to the east comes through here. Unfortunately, there are also a lot of pirates. Many speculate that the rat-clans had originated from the Easter continent and made their way through here.
The Black March - This is where generations of prisoners are taken and held and forced to work for the rest of their days. The settlements are factories build into the hills, fueled and operated by slaves, spewing so much smog that the clouds block the sun. This is perhaps the most unhappiest place in the world, and a testament to the Emperor's cruelty.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 30, 2017)

Here are all of the playable races. The one to the left is a Manling, which I used as a relative height-reference.

Rabbits - Natives of Midas. They are literally the most industrious race in the world, making them the perfect artisans. Most learn to master several crafts before they reach adulthood. They may be small, but they are quick with their hands.
Canines - Natives to the various provinces in Falor and Midas. Not much can be said about them, as they don't belong to a particular culture and they are many kinds of canines. (However, they are very distinct from the Whitefang Hunters, who are cruel and cunning.)
Bears - When people think of the bear-folk they mostly think of the Ursa, who inhabit the forests. They are gentle creatures who commune with nature. It is said that their connection to the forests gives them mystical powers, and that they dine on special berries and wine that makes them immortal. While few can attest to the latter, they _can_ attest to the fact that it is extremely rare to see an Ursa sober. (These are not to be confused with the Whitefang Brutes, who are practically the polar opposite of Ursa).

Rats - No one knows where the rat clans come from, but they can be found everywhere. They aren't all thieves, they aren't all liars and scoundrels, and not all of them travel in packs. ...But these stereotypes can be attributed to most of them, unfortunately.
Boars - Also called 'Orcs'. They are unpleasant, brutish thugs and violence comes far to easily for them. Most of them are barbarians who reside in the swamplands.
The Whitefang - These barbarians reside in the frozen wastes to the north. They formed packs or clans, and have adapted to the conditions there, and are expert hunters and raiders. Their fur and clothing tends to be snow-white so that they can better blend with their environment. The blue-eyed wolves are referred to as hunters, and they are quick and stealthy. The red-eyed bears are called Brutes, and while they lack finese they hit very hard. There are rumors or legends of a different type of barbarian, the green-eyed sabercat called the Scourge. In the legends, they are said to be natural warlords, using their sharp wits and intelligence to command troops from behind the scenes. There is no telling if they actually exist, though.
Umbral - A different type a feline. They are called "fork-tails" because of the fact that they have two tails, or one that splits near the end. No one knows much about them or where they come from, but they are the source of much superstition. They have a natural affinity for dark magic. 

Manlings - Furless creatures that varying in size and shape. Some of them have pointed ears, some of them have tails, some of them have none of those things. They've lived in Falor forever, but seem to lack a culture of their own.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 30, 2017)

Here's a hastily sketch of some of the adversaries you might encounter, just to give a brief mention to some of the other races that exist out there. The Inquisitor is actually playable (it's just a normal Falorian in a constume). The others have abilities that are distinct to their race and culture.


Orthodox Inquisitors - Falorias who serve the upper echelons of the Empire. They claim to be peacekeepers and soldiers of the one true god. In actuality they are cultists, fanatics, or greedy imperialists. Or a combination of those things. Not all of them are bad but... most of them are unpleasant.
Heralds - These bird-people are celestial creatures. Majestic, beautiful, angelic, and exceedingly vindictive. Having been sealed off from their celestial realm for centuries, most of them harbor a hatred towards mortal-kind, and they are quick to anger. It is said that only the most virtuous individuals can approach one without incurring its wrath.
Sea Ravager - Otter-folk. They are small and fuzzy and adorable. Until they attack en-mass and burn your ships and villages to the ground. They keep to the shores and to the far east, but they are extremely territorial. 

Badger Lords - They watch over the mountains north of Falor, each one guarding a peak. It is said that they are ancient artificers, with hammers that allow them to sculpt mountains. They have repelled every army that has tried to force their way through, and many adventurers have met their end at the hands of these legendary warriors. But it is rumored that they have a soft spot for craftsmen...
Arcadian Mages - Having been trained in the mystic arts since infancy, they are the worlds most powerful mages. They are also, arguably, the most dangerous people on the continent. Their kind is outlawed in Falor, due to their nations being at war (sort of). Generally it is a good idea to avoid a confrontation with even one of these people if at all possible. It's helpful that almost all Arcadians are foxes, which makes them easy to identify. Unless one decides not to make it so easy...
Behemoths - Mammoth people. They are giants, and they are utterly dreadful, even outside of battle. They are natives to the frozen north. They are hostile towards all creatures that aren't also mammoths, and sometimes towards other mammoths. At one point in time the barbarian clans got it in their heads that they could hunt these monsters for sport. There is a reason they don't do that any more.
Tormentors - Ursa are benevolent brown bears. Whitefang Brutes are barbaric polar bears. Tormentors are nothing like them. They are grizzly, black furred fiends who have been trained to inflict all manor of suffering. Most of them are slave-handlers who reside in the Black March. Some of them are slave hunters who can be found wandering Falor and Midas.
Shadow Stalker - Expert assassins who always carry out their hits during midnight. It is said they can weave shadows so that they blend with them seamlessly.
The Cloven - So-named because of their feet. These are demonic creatures who come from the infernal realm, who delight in chaos and in inflicting harm on mortals. Having been sealed off from their home realm long ago, most have established hovels or communities far, far underground. They proliferate by corrupting mortals, changing their forms to resemble theirs. Most of them have stripes. Bulls, gazells, and rams are very common among them. Boarfolk are commonly confused with this demonic race, so most are reminded that creatures that have cloven feet _and_ horns are most probably demonic.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Sep 30, 2017)

Alright, so I think we have a decent number of people and I can begin preparations. I'll start consolidating my notes and drawing up some encounters. I have several overarching plots in mind, but I think that if we do this I'll start with a few small quests just to get players acclimated to me and each other. It'll also give me more time to develop the setting and build a story around your characters.

Then at some point in the near future I'll make another topic and officially launch the campaign. Hopefully by that time I'll have found a way to publish my game materials.

Ill contact those who replied here and we can discuss plans. I think I'll send you all an invite to a discord server, or we can discuss it here or in a group message if that's simpler. Thank you, guys!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 1, 2017)

So, apparently I can only add five people at a time to new conversations on these forums. So instead we'll discuss logistics here, or on my Discord server (your choice). Here's a permanent link to said server: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Thanks again for expressing interest in this game. Regarding logistics, would you all prefer to play this game and when. If you all have wildly different schedules or live in disparate timezones then it can make scheduling difficult. I know one of you can only play on Friday evenings (EST), so that's the time I'm setting for now.

The sessions I plan on running will be around 3 hours each in real time. Please let me know what days and times you are available to play, and also the time zone (it would help if you can express it in EST).

Also, I want to try running the sessions on Discord. I used to use roll20, but I think the chat features in Discord are far superior. However, I may sometimes use maps and I'll probably need die rolls. Also, I am woefully inexperienced with Discord. If any of you have any thoughts on this or can offer any advice, it was be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> So, apparently I can only add five people at a time to new conversations on these forums. So instead we'll discuss logistics here, or on my Discord server (your choice). Here's a permanent link to said server: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> 
> Thanks again for expressing interest in this game. Regarding logistics, would you all prefer to play this game and when. If you all have wildly different schedules or live in disparate timezones then it can make scheduling difficult. I know one of you can only play on Friday evenings (EST), so that's the time I'm setting for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 1, 2017)

I use discord pretty often. The app has access to all sorts of useful features and sharing pictures like a map would be pretty simple. another bonus to disc would be the use of bots. My buddys on my regular server use a bot called Avrae. Its a dnd bot preloaded with codes like dice rolling and character creation.
discordapp.com: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
The bot is based on the 5e system and is loaded with a library of monsters and races from dnd but since your campaign is running new creatures and classes im sure the use of dice rolling in chat would be good enough.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 1, 2017)

Pogo said:


> I use discord pretty often. The app has access to all sorts of useful features and sharing pictures like a map would be pretty simple. another bonus to disc would be the use of bots. My buddys on my regular server use a bot called Avrae. Its a dnd bot preloaded with codes like dice rolling and character creation.
> discordapp.com: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> The bot is based on the 5e system and is loaded with a library of monsters and races from dnd but since your campaign is running new creatures and classes im sure the use of dice rolling in chat would be good enough.


That's cool! I added it to the server just now. I'll check out its features. You're right, I'm mostly just going to use the die. But I'm also going to use a lot of monster and monster templates from the bestiary, so it works out. Thank you!


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 1, 2017)

I have volunteerwork for 2-3 hours on Mondays and Tuesdays starting at 9am and on Fridays from 9:30am to 11:am and i have housework afterwards, so anywhere from 2pm to 6pm on weekdays works. On weekends, Sundays work better for me, but i don't really have a set time for that day.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 1, 2017)

Have any of you ever used Obsidian Portal? And if so what do you think of it? It's features include a wiki and a calendar, which I I think would be really useful. Its free but it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 1, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> Have any of you ever used Obsidian Portal? And if so what do you think of it? It's features include a wiki and a calendar, which I I think would be really useful. Its free but it sounds too good to be true.




No i've never heard of it. I can look into it if its preferred.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 2, 2017)

So, having tried my hand at Obsidian Portal's Textile interface and spending an hour trying to use css classes and failing because it took me that long to realize that I need to pay for that feature, and then spending thirty minutes trying to make the default headers not look stupid, I decided that I'm better off just posting my stuff to these forums. I'll make a new topic with the relevant documentation when I get home tonight.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 13, 2017)

So I've given it a lot of thought. And I am now sure that I won't be able to run this game on weekdays due to my work commitments. Or rather, if I end up doing something on a weekday night then I would only be able to promise up to two hours of game time.

The best time that works for me is Fridays from 7 to 10 EST. Somethings I'd be able to stretch that. Unfortunately that time only works well for a few of you that I had spoken to. 

I also think that I'll be available on Sundays around noon due to another game finishing up, but I need to wait a few days to be sure.

Right now the time is Friday starting in two weeks. Please let me know as soon as possible if this does or doesn't work for you. If I can't get enough players online at the same time then I'll try to work something else out. Thanks, guys.

--Red/Blue


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 13, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> So I've given it a lot of thought. And I am now sure that I won't be able to run this game on weekdays due to my work commitments. Or rather, if I end up doing something on a weekday night then I would only be able to promise up to two hours of game time.
> 
> The best time that works for me is Fridays from 7 to 10 EST. Somethings I'd be able to stretch that. Unfortunately that time only works well for a few of you that I had spoken to.
> 
> ...



Friday evenings are cool with me, since my volunteerwork is in the mornings from 9:30 to 11. Sundays also work for me.


----------

